# Purpose of Antral Follicle Scan prior to fet



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had a failed fresh cycle in 2013 followed by a successful fet in 2014. We have 4 frozen embryos left and we are planning to commence another fet cycle soon. Since I live away from the island I will be having the consultation through skype. I was asked by the clinic to have an antral follicle count scan before they can set the consultation appointment. I find it strange cos as far as I am aware the antral follicle count scan is required prior to ivf and not prior to fet. Does anyone have any idea why the antral follicle scan is required prior to fet?


----------

